# The Witcher: So könnte Staffel 2 ablaufen



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher: So könnte Staffel 2 ablaufen*

						The Witcher aus dem Hause Netflix wird eine zweite Staffel erhalten. Dabei könnte sich die Geschichte um den Roman "Das Erbe der Elfen" drehen. Wir klären Sie in diesem Artikel darüber auf, worum es in dem ersten Buch von Adrzej Sapkowski geht und wie die zweite Staffel der Erfolgsserie ablaufen könnte. Doch Vorsicht: die nachfolgenden Zeilen könnten gravierende Spoiler enthalten.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher: So könnte Staffel 2 ablaufen*


----------

